# Craigs List find 300 4x4



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well ive been wanting a fourtrax 300 for a while but there either a piece of crap or WAY too much $$. so the other day I was looking on Craigs list like normal lol and found a 97 Honda 300 4x4 for $250 I was thinking it must be a real pos but when I got there I was surprised at the shape it was in, it had all the plastic even the kick start cover and none of it was cracked or broken. the only bad part was it needed a piston, rings, and a swingarm bearing



pics are with my stock foreman tires and wheels, I put a hc piston in it and the bearings thing runs great now on to the other mods


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You stole that thing. It looks nice though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

very nice find. even with the engine build you came out good.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah I have $500 in it as it sits and thats with a new battery too lol. I dont usually find great deals so was excited


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You def stole that thing and I absolutely love mine....they are awesome fun bikes and seem to always get ya back to the truck.....without a pull


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> You def stole that thing and I absolutely love mine....they are awesome fun bikes and seem to always get ya back to the truck.....without a pull


I must be the great Honda Killer then, or got a couple of lemons, because I've been towed back more times than I can count lol. Very rarely do I drive back up on the trailer at the end of the weekend/day


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

Was that the one the guy was wanting to sell both it and another 200 honda? I was after him to sell me the 300 and he said he had to sell both or nothing.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^^ yup that's the one lol. He said the same to me but I wouldn't leave him alone I actually told him id give him an extra $50 to sell just the 300


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

I still can't believe got that for $250, I thought I had a deal on my 350$ pile of junk that I been fixing


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So...you guys are going to have to educate me on these things. Agreed 250 is a great price for anything that runs and moves under it's own power, and being an old Honda mechanic I know the quality, but I see lots of people getting excited about these smaller 4x4s. What's the attraction? Do they make bullet-proof mud machines...what?


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^^^ yup that's the one lol. He said the same to me but I wouldn't leave him alone I actually told him id give him an extra $50 to sell just the 300


I offered him 350 for it probly 10 different times. Maybe he just didn't like me? Lol


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> So...you guys are going to have to educate me on these things. Agreed 250 is a great price for anything that runs and moves under it's own power, and being an old Honda mechanic I know the quality, but I see lots of people getting excited about these smaller 4x4s. What's the attraction? Do they make bullet-proof mud machines...what?




It's fun to see the look on people's faces when there 10K+ quad gets walked on by a little old Honda, they're lighter so they don't sink in the mud as bad, they're skinnier so they don't fall down into some ruts, and they're way cheaper to fix when you break something


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I love a honda. But you can't beat that vtwin power epically with a set of muzzy duals.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NMKawierider said:


> So...you guys are going to have to educate me on these things. Agreed 250 is a great price for anything that runs and moves under it's own power, and being an old Honda mechanic I know the quality, but I see lots of people getting excited about these smaller 4x4s. What's the attraction? Do they make bullet-proof mud machines...what?


most people just make submarines out of them... there's nothing special about them that makes them better in the mud, at least not as long as there's a set of ruts in there. And they can talk all day all they want about axle paddles but, they have their downfalls as well. 

But if you ride a lot of deep water, like they do at canal road, and crosby, etc... Then the little 300 is exactly what I would want to be on. I swear if you ever lost your oil plug you could patch it with mud and fill it with water and still drive the blasted thing back to the truck... lol

There's just so simple, no electronics, simple single cylinder motor, bullet proof quality that you just dont find on anything anymore, even newer honda's.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I use to wonder what the hype was til I jumped on the bandwagon and I don't see me jumping off anytime soon but they are def not a fast bike nor made for sand and dunes lol....as for water or mud ummm they hold their own just put it that way 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> most people just make submarines out of them... there's nothing special about them that makes them better in the mud, at least not as long as there's a set of ruts in there. And they can talk all day all they want about axle paddles but, they have their downfalls as well.
> 
> But if you ride a lot of deep water, like they do at canal road, and crosby, etc... Then the little 300 is exactly what I would want to be on. I swear if you ever lost your oil plug you could patch it with mud and fill it with water and still drive the blasted thing back to the truck... lol
> 
> There's just so simple, no electronics, simple single cylinder motor, bullet proof quality that you just dont find on anything anymore, even newer honda's.


 
Oh...that's kinda what I thought. Thanks Jon.


----------

